# Philadelphia Slot Car Swap Meet & Slot Car Tracks



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*Hello Racers! Here's the informion for the Philadelphia Slot Car Meet.
*


*Venders*


New/Used HO, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 Cars Etc.
RCR Performance Racing Products 
S & E Motorsports Laminated Bodies
PitMats (Slot Car)
Accessories
Race Sets
Custom Painters
Car Tuner
Set Up Infomation


*As far as I know it will be a few tracks.....HO and 1/32 analog or 1/32 SCX Digital Layout. one or the other. all at the.....*



*2009 PHILADELPHIA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET *




SUNDAY, MAY 3, 2009
10AM - 2PM
Fort Washington Holiday Inn
Pennsylvania Ave.
Fort Washington, Pa 19034




For More Info: 
Contact Bobby at 267-816-2631 or email him at [email protected]

*WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOUR FACE IN THE PLACE*


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We're looking for Venders and hobby families, of the Slot Car World Etc.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'm planning on attending but I'm not a vendor and really don't have enough stuff to set up a table.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

sjracer....any way you come, would be great.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

We are still looking for venders and buyers Etc.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Is this where they hold Motorama?


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Scratch that. Motorama is held in Harrisburg.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This was a good show last june.No question the best Phillie show in years.Bob and I saw lots of old friends who hadn't been out in years.The show location is a few minutes off the Turnpike.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> This was a good show last june.No question the best Phillie show in years.Bob and I saw lots of old friends who hadn't been out in years.The show location is a few minutes off the Turnpike.


Hey, you hafta come out to this show! Bobby Wilson runs a great show, and he deserves our support for giving us a new show to go to, especially these days. It was a great time last June, and this year will no doubt be even better! 
I'm going to have my tables there, and will have all kinds of cars(thinning out the collection!) hard to find vintage service and hop-up parts, vintage Auto World decals, track and accessories for Aurora A/FX, Tjets, G-Plus, Specialty chassis, TycoPro, Faller, Atlas and MORE, as well as some great older NASCAR, Outlaw Sprint, IMSA, stock and Drag Racing model kits, and HOT WHEELS including Treasure Hunts, Limited Editions, Drag Demons, the latest 2009 First Edition releases, Muscle Machines, and Johnny Lightning Show Stoppers and drag cars. 
It's very easy to get to - in the Fort Washington Holiday Inn, very close to Philadelphia. 
BE THERE - ALOHA!

Thunderjet Gene
AFX ROD SHOP


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Everybody! Let get ready for the show, that we have been waiting for. We hope to see your face in the place.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Everybody wear your" HOBBYTalk " hats. :hat:............


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Yeah.....that's a very good Ideal! This way, we can see how many HT members show up.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello racers! The show was very nice, fun and exciting. Bobby's family, Dad & Mom was there....meeting and greeting evertone and doing a very good job at it.  It wasn't a lot of venders....somewhat do to the weather. It was a nasty day, but we all totally enjoyed ourselves, met new families and friends...that do have Slot Car Tracks....up and racing. Wow That's "GREAT"!!! 

We want thank all of you who came out in the ok weather. I persnoally think, that next year will be bigger and better.

Thank You All!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I didn't see 1 HT hat, did you Marcus?


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

No and I am the most guilty. I had mine in the van and didn't even know, until I got home. I was lookinhg and looking and all that time...it was under 1 of my jackets, that I keep in the van. DA DA!  NO EXCUSE


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You guys ran a great show and I look forward to setting up again whenever you are ready.

Thanks...Joe


----------

